# NIPT test for donor eggs - not just Harmony?



## Kiki300 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi there

Can anyone help with NIPT tests for donor eggs? I know about the Harmony test - are there any other ones available in the UK?

I was sitting in the chair waiting to get my blood taken, then I read the consent form. It doesn't work if you've had a Bone Marrow Transplant. So now I'm trying to work out which others are available for donor eggs that might work for me.

Thanks for your help


----------

